# Refined Details : Range Rover Autobiography "Farm" Detail : Buckinghamshire Detailing



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

*Refined Details : Range Rover Autobiography "Farm" Detail : Buckinghamshire Detailing*

Hi all,

Here is a Range Rover Autobiography I completed back in May - It was a new acquisition for the owner and he wanted the finish thoroughly cleansed and protected throughout.

*For regular weekly updates please feel free to follow on:

Twitter |Facebook |  instagram*​
The vehicle had lived on a farm all its life and had consequently lived a hard one despite the low miles! I booked the vehicle in for 2 days to carry out a 1-step machine polish to lift the finish, protect the paintwork and completely overhaul the grubby interior.

*On Arrival*











Very dirty - swirling wasn't too horrendous for the simple fact it had rarely been washed.

First up were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*



*Alloys After*



Next the exhaust.

*Exhaust Before*



*Exhaust After*



Before getting onto the paintwork decontamination, I set about doing the interior.

*Interior Before*















*Interior After*













Looking much improved! Next up was the bodywork, which received a thorough decontamination and 1-step machine polish. After 2 days labour, these were the results.

*The Results*







_Before_


_After_
















_Before_


_After_






A real pleasure making this Range Rover a very presentable beast once again - a gargantuan task, worth every ounce of effort.

Thanks for looking!

Adam


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Adam
What polish did you use out of interest? 

Helped cupra-matt do his RR Autobiography in black last weekend and we used Sonax EX04-06. Great results for a one step.

You did well to get it up to that standard in two days mate, I bet they were LONG days weren't they?


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great transformation


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Lovely result.

The RR Autobiography / Jag Portfolios are beautifully proper interiors and styling -really timeless classics - I would so love to have the spare cash to throw on the bonfire of depreciation LOL


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome work, love looking at this sort of job... :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice what a great result from all your hard work, a beautiful outcome.

John Tht.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job.


----------



## zeffania (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, impressive fella. Bet the customer was really chuffed, it's probably better than new


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats looking very nice, you should well be pleased with that


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Adam!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Smashing :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate. Now ready for its favored environment outside a school taking up half the road.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

James_R said:


> Nice work Adam
> What polish did you use out of interest?
> 
> Helped cupra-matt do his RR Autobiography in black last weekend and we used Sonax EX04-06. Great results for a one step.
> ...


2 x 11hr days to get this monster turned around! We don't do short days here.

Thanks for the lovely feedback guys and gals.


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great turn around


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

What did you use on the interior?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely turnaround Adam, I always find these type of Details the most enjoyable/rewarding!

Great colour/trim combo too - only works on a RR!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a great job on a monster of a car chum.

Cooks


----------



## reflex (Oct 11, 2014)

wooow very nice job. Compliments.


----------

